# RB26 twin turbos, steel wheel/upgrade R32 GTR



## AveesR32 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm after some replacement turbos for my R32 Gtr, looking to replace the ceramics with something with a steel wheel, open to any twin turbo set up, if you have anything please get in touch, thank you


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a spare set of R33 GTR turbo's converted with steel internals taken from my R32. Ran for less than 7000 miles at 0.7 bar, I didn't have paperwork to prove they were steel when I got the car so wasn't sure till I removed them to replace them with - 7s, sure as heck they are steelies! 

Complete set of oil and water lines with them and OEM elbows

Wasn't planning on selling them but would consider it if you don't find anything.


----------



## AveesR32 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi, where abouts are you located? And also how much are you after for them?

Kind regards


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm based in Rotherham /J37 of the A1

I'm not desperate to sell them to be honest mate, but if no one else comes up with anything shoot me a message and make me a sensible offer - worst I can say is no 👍


----------



## AveesR32 (Jun 18, 2020)

Not too far then, I'm actually in Manchester

Thats fair enough, have you got a rough price in mind? Just so i know what I've got as options

Thanks


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

I’ve got a set of rebuilt R32 GTR turbos with steel wheels. Bought them for my car but ended up going for Nismo turbos, so they’re still wrapped up in the box they arrived in. I was going to put them on eBay but saw your post. If they’re any use to you, let me know.


----------



## AveesR32 (Jun 18, 2020)

Yeah sure I'm interested in them, can you pm me with some more details please


----------

